# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Piloter InfoMaker depuis Powerbuilder

## Steph4fun

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaiterai, par programmation depuis Powerbuilder pouvoir modifier des rapports InfoMaker. (Le systme de base de donnes est Sybase)
Par exemple dans un rapport modifier des requtes, des noms de champs, ..
(Ce qui implique de pouvoir naviguer dans la librairie contenant les rapports, ouvrir tel ou tel rapport, etc..)
Est-ce possible et auriez-vous des exemples / tutoriels ?

Merci pour votre aide !

----------

